# NO MAGAZINE?



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

for whoever deals with this  i haven't received the current issue of Absolutte?Can you confirm i was sent one please.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Steve,

I've checked - one would have been sent, but I'm guessing it's lost in the post - some are bound to go missing given the number we send. We'll get another one out.... 

Clive


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Clive,

I haven't recieved my copy yet? I was waiting a few days in case they were being sent out alpabetically my surname starting with "w". If they have all been sent out now then I fear my copy has gone astray? Please can you send me a copy please?
Thanks,
Chris 
Mctavish

Membership no. 182


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

All the mags were sent out at the same time - we do it in one big batch 

Can you check that your address is correct in the TTOC shop before we send another one?

Thanks, Clive


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Clive,

I have also not yet received my magazine. I have checked my account in the TTOC shop and my primary address is correct. Thanks.

James


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

gloveywoo said:


> Hi Clive,
> 
> I have also not yet received my magazine. I have checked my account in the TTOC shop and my primary address is correct. Thanks.
> 
> James


Hi James - we'll need your full name to work out who you are  Either PM me, or in general (for everyone!) if your copy hasn't arrived, email [email protected]


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I havnt recieved mine either


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> [...or in general (for everyone!) if your copy hasn't arrived, email [email protected]


Ta


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

got mine today


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

James (gloveywoo), Sline, have you emailed with your details (full name, membership no. and address, so I can check it is right) yet? Was hoping to send these out over the weekend as I'm now away for a few days 

Chris, found your details, will pop one in the post


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

clived said:


> James (gloveywoo), Sline, have you emailed with your details (full name, membership no. and address, so I can check it is right) yet? Was hoping to send these out over the weekend as I'm now away for a few days


Thank you Clive. Email sent.

I hope you have a wonderful few days away


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

gloveywoo said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > James (gloveywoo), Sline, have you emailed with your details (full name, membership no. and address, so I can check it is right) yet? Was hoping to send these out over the weekend as I'm now away for a few days
> ...


LOL - that's "away on training and mid-year business review", so I doubt it, but thanks anyway. You caught me in time - I think I've worked out which email is yours..... ;-)


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Magazine received. Thank you so much Clive 

and I can see my car in it too


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Email just sent


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I haven't received anything yet either


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

clived said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > [...or in general (for everyone!) if your copy hasn't arrived, email [email protected]
> ...


I've emailed but i hav'nt recieved any email from you nor the magazine


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

SLine said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Afraid you missed the previous batch of replacements I sent out - As I mentioned above I've been away all week with work, but will do one for you shortly. Can I assume you're the person who emailed but didn't mention their forum alias or membership no., name begining with "s" ? 

Gadgetboy, have you sent an email - we need to know your real name and address and your membership number to work out exactly who you are. If you can also mention your forum alias, and confim that you've checked your address is corret in the TTOC shop, that would be great.

Thanks. Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sline, Gadget, mags in the post today


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

cheers bud


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Sweet mate thanks alot!

Yep im Sam btw :lol:


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Mag recieved today with thanks 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

SLine said:


> Mag recieved today with thanks 8)


Thanks for letting us know


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Received mine yesterday aslo

Thanks Clive

Charles


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Cool


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi
Still not received the latest mag - any probs, my membership is 01234

Cheers

Jay


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Jay,

As per my PM in response to yours, please could you drop us an email as described above... can you include your current address so we can check it against the database 

Thanks, Clive


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Email sent
Thanks Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Jay - no email received - which address did you send it to?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jay - in the post


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

many thanks clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Not arrived? :?


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Received today Clive

Many Thanks
Jay


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Great


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll add to this wee list. I haven't received anything either. :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

towsertim said:


> I'll add to this wee list. I haven't received anything either. :?


Have you sent the email?  When did you join?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

I just changed my address yesterday on the TTOC shop - but my mail has been on redirection since I moved in October and I haven't received a thing for ages. Has the most recent copy only just been sent?

Thanks,

Carly


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

You've haved missed two now Carly if your address has been wrong since October. Do you have postal redirection set up? I guess not if they've not arrived! Could you follow the instructions earlier in this thread and drop us an email confirming your membership number and current address - thanks.

Everyone, please do keep your address up to date in the shop


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

clived said:


> Do you have postal redirection set up? I guess not if they've not arrived!


Sadly yes I do, but the Royal Mail still haven't got the hang of doing what I'm paying them for :x Anyway, will send an email later, thanks.


----------

